# Friends who were unable stay together after an affair



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

If you have read any of my posts, you know that my H cheated on me after 20+ years of marriage and I was blindsided. We are in reconciling and I hope we will make it but it does look good. 

However, we have some friends who are not so lucky. So I post this here to maybe help anyone who ... like me a few days ago wanted to throw in the towel... or anyone who is considering cheating because they are bored. Roll the clock forward and think of the impact! 

Our two friends, I will call them Jack and Tina...they were deeply in love, anyone who knows them can see it. They have 2 small adorable girls and they got married young, and divorced. Then reconciled and remarried. After they remarried Tina cheated on Jack and he never could get over it despite being deeply in love. This is when I met Jack (I'd known Tina but never her story until I met Jack). When I met Jack I did not know he was Tina's ex. He talked about her as if they were still married. Then when I saw his daughter I figured out who he was. He spoke about her as if they were still married and deeply in love. Clearly he was. Then her mother died and her whole world turned upside down. Jack was there. I thought they'd get back together, I'd hoped they would. 

Jack continued to date other women as they were now divorced for a second time. He could not cope with her cheating (and it was the first time she had cheated). He just met another woman, married her inside 2 months. Tina was invited to the wedding (why?????) and attended, reception was in Jack's house (which was Tina's) and Tina found herself standing in her very expensively remodeled kitchen that now belonged to Jack and his new wife, crying, wondering why she did this, friends quietly took her home..her condo where she lived by herself and her girls part tiem. Tina is devastated and we all worry she will never get over Jack. As for him, he seems happy, we hope he's gotten over her and will be successful in this marriage. 

They are both good people and good parents but when I think about them, I try harder to forgive my H for what he did...


----------



## kate_spencer (Feb 20, 2009)

I feel sorry for your friend.. I also want to ask WHY? does he have to invite her to his wedding and the reception on their old house? I can't imagine her when she was standing on her old kitchen and felt deeply sorry for herself.. at least her children are with her.

Though I haven't seen any of your posts aside from this.. I think it's only you who could decide that. If you want to forgive your husband for cheating on you.. it's only you who knows your husband more and if you really willing to forgive him.. Do it not because you remember your friend (Tina), that you don't want to end up your relationship like that..Do it because you love him so much you can't live without him.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

ANy type of affir hurts, if you live an open and honest life, with good communication than things can work. It doesn't take much to share the need to spice things up.

draconis


----------

